# Best Costume Trophy



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you to Stolloween for the amazing idea of a use for all those CD cases I have lying around.

Instead of making a simple haunted bust I made a small crown and viola my best costume trophy for our party. Once the wet clay dries I am going to give it a light sanding and then paint it. Also in the works I am making a skeleton hand on a stand holding up two fingers for 2nd place and I have no idea for 3rd yet. I can't wait to see this thing finished. All the darker areas are the wet clay still drying. Well here you go. Enjoy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a terrific first place trophy (and I'm glad to hear that you are not using a skeletal hand with one finger pointing up for first place)


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

That was my hubbys suggestion but as always I had to say no. no. and then smack him with a rolled up newspaper. LOL


----------

